# Credit Cards



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

I hate the idea of having and using one, but I have to build credit some how. I'm a college student, and would like to get one that would benefit me somehow. I've heard nothing good about the Cabelas card, how about the Gander Mountain card? This one seems like it might be okay. Does Ford offer a card still? Polaris? Gas/money back cards? If anybody could give me some suggestions on a good card, it would be appreciated. I've been trying to do some research, but you can't beat other peoples experiences.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Discover -

You get a $10 check at the end of the year

I'd take money over gas, points, miles or any other bonus.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I just got a new Bass Pro Visa card...the lowest rates I've seen...5.9% and it doesn't change.

Plus you get points everytime you use it to get gift certificates from them.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

If you're looking to build credit, just find a card with a low fixed rate. Make a couple charges and make your payments in time. The cards with programs require you to use the card to earn points, ect. If you're a college student and just getting started establishing your credit, the last thing you want to do is use the card more than necessary.

Just my opinion. :beer:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I just got my first credit yesterday in the mail...I've already racked up $650 on it. :eyeroll: I knew this would happen!!!

J/K  I avoided getting one for a long time but finally got one for the same as you, to build some credit. The Cabela's card is actually a really good card to have and has a lot of benefits, but it's probably not the best for a college kid. A pretty high APR, but if you make all your payments the benefits are great. You'd actually need a co-signer to get one...I got turned down for one. :eyeroll:


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

I don't know if it will build your credit rating but get in the habit of paying your entire balance every month. Just my :2cents: I have the Cabela's card and I charge everything I can to it and then use the points to buy hunting gear. My old man has the Discover card and I think he has to charge a certain dollar amount each year before he gets his 1 percent (?) back. I could be wrong. But I know you get 1% credit at Cabela's for every dollar you charge. If you travel, another option is to get a card that gives you points towards your frequent flier account. It's nice to have a large balance of FF miles if you ever have to travel on short notice (funerals, etc). As far as the Ford card, the downside is that you have to purchase a Ford product to get any "benefit" from the card :roll: .


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

This might give you some info.

http://www.cardoffers.com/reviews/cards ... m-mile-one


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

Is the Cabela's card a Visa (or similar) or does it have to be used at Cabelas?

My suggestion is get one with a low limit (around $500) and pay it off or at least half every payment. This will build credit and show you can make payments on time. Do not get too many cards as just having too many (doesn't matter if they all have 0 balances) can cost you when you go for that loan/ look into buying a house. If they offer to increase your limit, don't do it until you are comfortable that you will not go out and get 10 dz new Bigfoots "because you can".

Check the companys policy on fraud and fraudulent charges. Most charge nothing (but some are up to $50).

FYI, if you have never called and asked the credit card company to lower your interest rate, try it, you might be surprised. It does help if you are on time paying your bills but is not always necessary.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

The Cabela's card is a Visa and can be used anywhere Visa is accepted.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I have one and I think it's great. They usaul start out with a low credit amount too. So that's a good thing. I have gotten money back out of it.
If you are going to sign up do it on the May 1,2 weekend. It's there club card member weekend and you can get a forty dollar voucher for signing up.


----------

